# Upadate from "how much longer" Please help!!



## helpme (Jan 11, 2009)

Well its been a few weeks now and things are better one day and the same the next. I talked to my brother about what was going on and it felt good to here someone elses opinion. Anyway today she tells me that she still is where she started at. i was confussed. didnt she think about any of this in the last month? she has so much going on that stresses her out I'm begining to think that i am just the fall guy to all of her problems. I admit some of it is from me but...who knows. she said she would be able to fully think about it until school is out in five weeks. this is killing me inside. we dont kiss, hold hands, any of the things I guess i took for granted. i really miss those things!! When will I get answers? Do I need to move on or wait for her to come to me. I have followed a lot of the advise from this site and so far things have worked, but I can only hold on for so long. I'm still young and if this isnt going to work out I want to know. I try not to think about it or bring it up to her( so she doesnt get pissed) but sometimes it just comes out. What should I do? How long do I have to go through this? is it over or is there a chance to get back to the loving couple we were?


----------



## Shameless (Jan 31, 2009)

My husband and I just seperated, he says it will only be for a couple of weeks. A lot of what you said hits home with me, the not holding hands or kissing, things we do take for granted when we get them all the time. Not wanting to bring anything up that might piss him off, so I kind of know how you feel. 

I don't really know how to answer. I mean it's been at least a month I take it, the question is do you think she is worth the 5 more weeks until school is out? If you think she is worth it, then wait, if you think your relationship is worth it then wait. Do you see the rest of your life with her, or can you see it without her? These are the questions I asked of myself when my husband told me he needed time to sort through things. And because I love him and cannot picture my life without him right now, I gave him his space.


----------



## helpme (Jan 11, 2009)

No. Right now I cant think how my life would be without her. We have a son that is almost two, so she will always be around no matter what happens. I guess five weeks isnt much when you compare it to a lifetime. i guess it just feels like a lifetime now. I just want to know if we are moving in the right direction or not. she made the comment that 90% of her says that she needs to suck it up and deal with it. To mee that sounds like I'm second best or that she is being forced to love because of our son. I dont want that. As much as it would hurt I want her to be happy with or without me. I could use a crystal ball about now. Thanks for the advise keep it coming.


----------

